# A Member of The Resistance



## Mr. Culpepper

Greetings, I'm a Southern member of the Resistance. I'm in Florida, aiming to be out on the front lines in any way that I can. I'm an aspiring screenwriter (a classical Hollywood type) and working on politically relevant screenplays. I look forward to meeting many other members of the ever growing Resistance movement against Donald Trump.

Included is a link to my Twitter page.


----------



## TheOldSchool

Mr. Culpepper said:


> Greetings, I'm a Southern member of the Resistance. I'm in Florida, aiming to be out on the front lines in any way that I can. I'm an aspiring screenwriter (a classical Hollywood type) and working on politically relevant screenplays. I look forward to meeting many other members of the ever growing Resistance movement against Donald Trump.
> 
> Included is a link to my Twitter page.


Welcome.  This board is overrun by Trump losers.  Don't give them an inch.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Welcome.


----------



## Hugo Furst

Nice to see someone with a sense of humor


----------



## Mr. Culpepper

TheOldSchool said:


> Welcome.  This board is overrun by Trump losers.  Don't give them an inch.



Thanks and don't plan to, can't really take them seriously.


----------



## Ringel05

Actually the board is overrun with insane idiots on both sides hence it's the best little insane asylum on the interwebz, it makes it quite fun. 
Looks like you'll blend in just fine.


----------



## boedicca

Welcome to USMB.

I hope you've had all of your shots.


----------



## Anathema

Mr. Culpepper said:


> Greetings, I'm a Southern member of the Resistance. I'm in Florida, aiming to be out on the front lines in any way that I can. I'm an aspiring screenwriter (a classical Hollywood type) and working on politically relevant screenplays. I look forward to meeting many other members of the ever growing Resistance movement against Donald Trump.



Screenwriter, eh? Just remember, the pen may be mightier than the sword but the tools likely to be used against those of you who choose to actively disrupt this administration will be far more painful when used against the neck of the writer.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

Mr. Culpepper said:


> Greetings, I'm a Southern member of the Resistance.



Who are the other two guys?


----------



## DarkFury

*Part of the rising Anti Trump revolution are you?
See you in the forums. *


----------



## DarkFury

Billy_Kinetta said:


> Mr. Culpepper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Greetings, I'm a Southern member of the Resistance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who are the other two guys?
Click to expand...

*Whoopi Goldberg and Richard Simmons. *


----------



## boedicca

TheOldSchool said:


> Mr. Culpepper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Greetings, I'm a Southern member of the Resistance. I'm in Florida, aiming to be out on the front lines in any way that I can. I'm an aspiring screenwriter (a classical Hollywood type) and working on politically relevant screenplays. I look forward to meeting many other members of the ever growing Resistance movement against Donald Trump.
> 
> Included is a link to my Twitter page.
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome.  This board is overrun by Trump losers.  Don't give them an inch.
Click to expand...



^^^ Speaking of Sore LoserXers ^^^


----------



## Mr. Culpepper

Anathema said:


> Screenwriter, eh? Just remember, the pen may be mightier than the sword but the tools likely to be used against those of you who choose to actively disrupt this administration will be far more painful when used against the neck of the writer.



That would be if the pen is my only weapon. I'm here from Bogota, Colombia; suffice to say, my family has a very long legacy of fighting the system in an actual war zone type setting. In comparison to that, Trump is child's play. And Trumpeters - they're nothing compared to death squads. Thus, when that's the comparison - it's hard to be threatened.


----------



## boedicca

Mr. Culpepper said:


> Anathema said:
> 
> 
> 
> Screenwriter, eh? Just remember, the pen may be mightier than the sword but the tools likely to be used against those of you who choose to actively disrupt this administration will be far more painful when used against the neck of the writer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That would be if the pen is my only weapon. I'm here from Bogota, Colombia; suffice to say, my family has a very long legacy of fighting the system in an actual war zone type setting. In comparison to that, Trump is child's play.
Click to expand...



Oh Puhleeeze.  Get a grip.


----------



## Indeependent

Mr. Culpepper said:


> Anathema said:
> 
> 
> 
> Screenwriter, eh? Just remember, the pen may be mightier than the sword but the tools likely to be used against those of you who choose to actively disrupt this administration will be far more painful when used against the neck of the writer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That would be if the pen is my only weapon. I'm here from Bogota, Colombia; suffice to say, my family has a very long legacy of fighting the system in an actual war zone type setting. In comparison to that, Trump is child's play.
Click to expand...

My co-worker is from Colombia and LOVES Trump.
He likes people who aren't afraid to speak their mind and make their country great again.


----------



## Dr Grump

Indeependent said:


> .My co-worker is from Colombia and LOVES Trump.
> He likes people who aren't afraid to speak their mind and make their country great again.



Your first sentence contrdicts the second.


----------



## Anathema

Mr. Culpepper said:


> That would be if the pen is my only weapon. I'm here from Bogota, Colombia; suffice to say, my family has a very long legacy of fighting the system in an actual war zone type setting. In comparison to that, Trump is child's play. And Trumpeters - they're nothing compared to death squads.



LOL. I was unaware that the cartels and death squads had Predator drones capable of putting a guided munition in your bedroom window. Or Navy SEALS who can kill you before you even know they're around. 

If you folk were truly interested in Resisting, Trump would already be dead.


----------



## Mr. Culpepper

Anathema said:


> [
> LOL. I was unaware that the cartels and death squads had Predator drones capable of putting a guided munition in your bedroom window. Or Navy SEALS who can kill you before you even know they're around.
> 
> If you folk were truly interested in Resisting, Trump would already be dead.



If you think Trump is going to be able to do that, you're really over reaching as for now. The USA, for now, isn't going to become Putin's Russia. As said, when you're up against death squads set on social cleansing with rifles raised as your background - this is nothing.


----------



## Mr. Culpepper

boedicca said:


> ^^^ Speaking of Sore LoserXers ^^^



Who said I like Hillary? I just don't like Trump. The two aren't inherently linked as much as Trump fans try to make it that way. Try again - all the "Killary" talk bounces off of me one second flat, lol.


----------



## my2¢

Old WWII movies featuring the French Resistance are some of my favorites.  I'm not all that excited to dump on Trump yet but heck, I know it's coming and so I may as well get a jump on it.  Warn you I may become a double agent but so far all I'm hearing is spend-spend-spend and figure the GOP's plan isn't anything different then the Democrats in trying to buy the public's favor.  Will I get one of those hand cranked field radio transmitters?  That certainly would seal the deal.


----------



## Anathema

Mr. Culpepper said:


> If you think Trump is going to be able to do that, you're really over reaching as for now. The USA, for now, isn't going to become Putin's Russia. As said, when you're up against death squads set on social cleansing with rifles raised as your background - this is nothing.



I'm talking about using Tactical Nuclear Weapons against American citizens, on American soil.... New England, NYC, California, Chicago, etc....


----------



## Mr. Culpepper

Anathema said:


> I'm talking about using Tactical Nuclear Weapons against American citizens, on American soil.... New England, NYC, California, Chicago, etc....



I'm not saying America isn't powerful. We're the most feared country reports say, that's how powerful we are. What I'm saying is as much as some Trumpeters want Trump to become more like Putin making dissenters disappear - for now, it's still America.


----------



## boedicca

Mr. Culpepper said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^ Speaking of Sore LoserXers ^^^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who said I like Hillary? I just don't like Trump. The two aren't inherently linked as much as Trump fans try to make it that way. Try again - all the "Killary" talk bounces off of me one second flat, lol.
Click to expand...


blahblahblah so sleepy zzzzzzzz

I suspect you are just trolling here to get people to click on the link in the OP.

No thanks.


----------



## Mr. Culpepper

boedicca said:


> blahblahblah so sleepy zzzzzzzz
> 
> I suspect you are just trolling here to get people to click on the link in the OP.
> 
> No thanks.



Actually, this is getting more replies than I ever thought.

Those who have just come in to rag on the anti-Trump are basically wasting their time, since as said - it all bounces off of me. I'm not a Hillary fan, I didn't think Obama was perfect, and as said death squads are a heck of a lot scarier than anything here. It's all going to bounce off.

As for the title 'baiting' - it's the same as a poster stating they're a Trump fan in the subject line. Same thing. Didn't check that out, but copied that basically in stating 'side.' If you state that as baiting, then that would be too.


----------



## Yousaidwhat

Mr. Culpepper said:


> Greetings, I'm a Southern member of the Resistance. I'm in Florida, aiming to be out on the front lines in any way that I can. I'm an aspiring screenwriter (a classical Hollywood type) and working on politically relevant screenplays. I look forward to meeting many other members of the ever growing Resistance movement against Donald Trump.
> 
> Included is a link to my Twitter page.


What  a coincidence.

I'm watching the Manson documentaries at this moment.


----------



## Manonthestreet

You part of the ,,,resist we much gang


----------



## Anathema

Mr. Culpepper said:


> I'm not saying America isn't powerful. We're the most feared country reports say, that's how powerful we are. What I'm saying is as much as some Trumpeters want Trump to become more like Putin making dissenters disappear - for now, it's still America.



Don't count on it being your style of America for long. If it does, expect Trump to be in office for less than 4 years..... one way or another.


----------



## Mr. Culpepper

Anathema said:


> Don't count on it being your style of America for long. If it does, expect Trump to be in office for less than 4 years..... one way or another.



Then it sounds like we're in agreement. We're heading back to the 60s and 80s and 00s. For now, we're not going to start living in Putin's Russia. I'm a never say never man. But for those waiting for it to become Putin's Russia - they're in for a long winter, chances of that happening are slim to none.

As said, coming from a legacy that had to deal with a literal war zone - this is nothing.


----------



## Anathema

Mr. Culpepper said:


> Then it sounds like we're in agreement. We're heading back to the 60s and 80s and 00s. For now, we're not going to start living in Putin's Russia.



You misunderstand me. Mike Pence is VP to ensure that if Trump doesn't follow through on the Conservative Renaissance he promised in the campaign, that there will be a successor ready and willing to do so, over the grave of another dead POTUS. If Trump falters on pushing The Agenda, he'll be pushing up daisies.


----------



## Mr. Culpepper

Anathema said:


> [
> You misunderstand me. Mike Pence is VP to ensure that if Trump doesn't follow through on the Conservative Renaissance he promised in the campaign, that there will be a successor ready and willing to do so, over the grave of another dead POTUS. If Trump falters on pushing The Agenda, he'll be pushing up daisies.



I can see what they mean by funny posters being here. Did you really say Pence might have Trump killed? Just wondering, does that theory come from Alex Jones? It sounds like something he'd come up with.


----------



## Indeependent

Mr. Culpepper said:


> Anathema said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> You misunderstand me. Mike Pence is VP to ensure that if Trump doesn't follow through on the Conservative Renaissance he promised in the campaign, that there will be a successor ready and willing to do so, over the grave of another dead POTUS. If Trump falters on pushing The Agenda, he'll be pushing up daisies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can see what they mean by funny posters being here. Did you really say Pence might have Trump killed? Just wondering, does that theory come from Alex Jones? It sounds like something he'd come up with.
Click to expand...

Each user only gets ONE chance to mention Alex Jones.


----------



## Mr. Culpepper

Indeependent said:


> Each user only gets ONE chance to mention Alex Jones.



Hey, it's not the left's fault that some right wingers listen to someone as crazy as him. Glad to know you agree that he's a lunatic though - you do agree, right?


----------



## Dogmaphobe

I saw the title of this thread and thought to myself "Good. This forum could really use a few more French nonagenerians!"

Imagine my disappointment.....


----------



## Indeependent

Mr. Culpepper said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Each user only gets ONE chance to mention Alex Jones.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, it's not the left's fault that some right wingers listen to someone as crazy as him. Glad to know you agree that he's a lunatic though - you do agree, right?
Click to expand...

He's a complete wacko...


----------



## flacaltenn

Mr. Culpepper said:


> Anathema said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> LOL. I was unaware that the cartels and death squads had Predator drones capable of putting a guided munition in your bedroom window. Or Navy SEALS who can kill you before you even know they're around.
> 
> If you folk were truly interested in Resisting, Trump would already be dead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you think Trump is going to be able to do that, you're really over reaching as for now. The USA, for now, isn't going to become Putin's Russia. As said, when you're up against death squads set on social cleansing with rifles raised as your background - this is nothing.
Click to expand...


Just a head's up welcomed newcomer. In THIS country, you actually have to win arguments and pass muster in debate to "win" anything. Or that is the goal. We don't cater to becoming a proxy for some civil war to determine power and leadership.  So if a rifle makes up for sucking at making convincing arguments in SAmer., that's not the game here in the USA..


----------



## tyroneweaver

Mr. Culpepper said:


> Greetings, I'm a Southern member of the Resistance. I'm in Florida, aiming to be out on the front lines in any way that I can. I'm an aspiring screenwriter (a classical Hollywood type) and working on politically relevant screenplays. I look forward to meeting many other members of the ever growing Resistance movement against Donald Trump.
> 
> Included is a link to my Twitter page.


I'm president of the right wingers. Resistance will be futile.


----------



## Mr. Culpepper

flacaltenn said:


> Just a head's up welcomed newcomer. In THIS country, you actually have to win arguments and pass muster in debate to "win" anything. Or that is the goal. We don't cater to becoming a proxy for some civil war to determine power and leadership.  So if a rifle makes up for sucking at making convincing arguments in SAmer., that's not the game here in the USA..



Actually I'm saying that would never happen. It was the paranoid Trumpeter who stated Pence could kill Trump and basically that drones and military could be used against dissenters. I'm saying that would never happen, if anything very slim to none (like 2%, if that).

Reason why Trump and his rampant supporters don't scare me and bounce off - there's something else out there that it will never devolve into. When you come from a legacy that fought the system in an actual war zone, this is nothing to contend with. I'd rather deal with words and insults than people shooting at me. There's a certain invulnerability to words when it comes to that.

If anything we're all looking to return to the 60s - 80s and 00s. The most heightened would be the 60s.


----------



## flacaltenn

Mr. Culpepper said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just a head's up welcomed newcomer. In THIS country, you actually have to win arguments and pass muster in debate to "win" anything. Or that is the goal. We don't cater to becoming a proxy for some civil war to determine power and leadership.  So if a rifle makes up for sucking at making convincing arguments in SAmer., that's not the game here in the USA..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually I'm saying that would never happen. It was the paranoid Trumpeter who stated Pence could kill Trump and basically that drones and military could be used against dissenters. I'm saying that would never happen, if anything very slim to none (like 2%, if that). Reason why Trump and his rampant supporters don't scare me - there's something else out there that it will never devolve into. When you come from a legacy that fought the system in an actual war zone, this is nothing to contend with.
Click to expand...


Well YEAH -- if you had the moral and principled HIGHER GROUND -- you wouldn't NEED war zones to acquire power would you???      The revolution required here is to OPEN UP the political system. To get folks to stop treating the Dems/Reps as a Duopoly.  And VOTE on principles. NOT on just winning.  Winning is highly over-rated and can tank your country as quickly as a cheap S. American dicktator..


----------



## Mr. Culpepper

flacaltenn said:


> Well YEAH -- if you had the moral and principled HIGHER GROUND -- you wouldn't NEED war zones to acquire power would you???      The revolution required here is to OPEN UP the political system. To get folks to stop treating the Dems/Reps as a Duopoly.  And VOTE on principles. NOT on just winning.  Winning is highly over-rated and can tank your country as quickly as a cheap S. American dicktator..



That's what's so great about the US, or at least as it is now. No, or at least not a lot of, violence outside of extremists on either side especially in comparison to some places where literal wars break out. Words, expressing, and protesting - this nonviolence form of it is one of the best things that we have in this country. It's one of the things I treasure the most.


----------



## flacaltenn

Mr. Culpepper said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well YEAH -- if you had the moral and principled HIGHER GROUND -- you wouldn't NEED war zones to acquire power would you???      The revolution required here is to OPEN UP the political system. To get folks to stop treating the Dems/Reps as a Duopoly.  And VOTE on principles. NOT on just winning.  Winning is highly over-rated and can tank your country as quickly as a cheap S. American dicktator..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's what's so great about the US, or at least as it is now. No, or at least not a lot of, violence outside of extremists on either side especially in comparison to some places where literal wars break out. Words, expressing, and protesting - this nonviolence form of it is one of the best things that we have in this country.
Click to expand...


As you cruise USMB -- realize that there is a fair size group of folks that are NOT flaming partisan zealots. At least not in the sense that they support hypocrisy and flawed candidates. We'll get along just fine..


----------



## Dogmaphobe

flacaltenn said:


> As you cruise USMB -- realize that there is a fair size group of folks that are NOT flaming partisan zealots.




I'm finding that I now have to take off one of my shoes just to count them all these days.


----------



## flacaltenn

Dogmaphobe said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> As you cruise USMB -- realize that there is a fair size group of folks that are NOT flaming partisan zealots.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm finding that I now have to take off one of my shoes just to count them all these days.
Click to expand...


We're quieter and more contemplative than LOUD and twitchy..   But we're here..


----------



## Anathema

Mr. Culpepper said:


> Did you really say Pence might have Trump killed?



Nope. Pence is the insurance policy against Trump going into a rogue fit of Liberalism. If Trump does, those who put him in office will ensure he never leaves office alive, and Pence won't make that same mistake.


----------



## Dogmaphobe

flacaltenn said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> As you cruise USMB -- realize that there is a fair size group of folks that are NOT flaming partisan zealots.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm finding that I now have to take off one of my shoes just to count them all these days.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We're quieter and more contemplative than LOUD and twitchy..   But we're here..
Click to expand...



Hey, speak for yourself! I can be just as loud and obnoxious as the most dedicated hack!


----------



## Hossfly

Mr. Culpepper said:


> Greetings, I'm a Southern member of the Resistance. I'm in Florida, aiming to be out on the front lines in any way that I can. I'm an aspiring screenwriter (a classical Hollywood type) and working on politically relevant screenplays. I look forward to meeting many other members of the ever growing Resistance movement against Donald Trump.
> 
> Included is a link to my Twitter page.


By chance, are you related to guno ?


----------



## Mr. Culpepper

Hossfly said:


> By chance, are you related to guno ?



I am not. And taken by your uniform, I'm guessing a deputy or ranger, etc.? If so, thank you for your service.


----------



## Iceweasel

Mr. Culpepper said:


> Greetings, I'm a Southern member of the Resistance. I'm in Florida, aiming to be out on the front lines in any way that I can. I'm an aspiring screenwriter (a classical Hollywood type) and working on politically relevant screenplays. I look forward to meeting many other members of the ever growing Resistance movement against Donald Trump.


Cool. Be looking forward to seeing you on TV.


----------



## Iceweasel

Mr. Culpepper said:


> Anathema said:
> 
> 
> 
> Screenwriter, eh? Just remember, the pen may be mightier than the sword but the tools likely to be used against those of you who choose to actively disrupt this administration will be far more painful when used against the neck of the writer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That would be if the pen is my only weapon. I'm here from Bogota, Colombia; suffice to say, my family has a very long legacy of fighting the system in an actual war zone type setting. In comparison to that, Trump is child's play. And Trumpeters - they're nothing compared to death squads. Thus, when that's the comparison - it's hard to be threatened.
Click to expand...

Cool. You're on a watch list now. Not too bright are ya?


----------



## Mr. Culpepper

Iceweasel said:


> Cool. Be looking forward to seeing you on TV.



If you're smart you'd know writers don't go on TV. Some do if ever interviewed, the majority don't. That profession is called actors and actress.



Iceweasel said:


> Cool. You're on a watch list now. Not too bright are ya?



I'm against violence, I'm a MLK nonviolence believer. However, being a writer I'm already on it comically for film research. That's why their program is so terrible right now, even ask many in the intelligence agencies. Gathering information on everyone rather than focusing it makes it like finding a needle in a haystack. It's a great program, just with lack of focus making it hard to proactively stop terrorists.


----------



## Iceweasel

Mr. Culpepper said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cool. Be looking forward to seeing you on TV.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you're smart you'd know writers don't go on TV. Some do if ever interviewed, the majority don't. That profession is called actors and actress.
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cool. You're on a watch list now. Not too bright are ya?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm against violence, I'm a MLK nonviolence believer. However, being a writer I'm already on it comically for film research. That's why their program is so terrible right now, even ask many in the intelligence agencies. Gathering information on everyone rather than focusing it makes it like finding a needle in a haystack. It's a great program, just with lack of focus making it hard to proactively stop terrorists.
Click to expand...

So you write fiction then? Got it.

"I'm here from Bogota, Colombia; suffice to say, my family has a very long legacy of fighting the system in an actual war zone type setting. In comparison to that, Trump is child's play. And Trumpeters - they're nothing compared to death squads. Thus, when that's the comparison - it's hard to be threatened."

Drama queen stuff. Are they romance novels or something?


----------



## Tilly

Mr. Culpepper said:


> Greetings, I'm a Southern member of the Resistance. I'm in Florida, aiming to be out on the front lines in any way that I can. I'm an aspiring screenwriter (a classical Hollywood type) and working on politically relevant screenplays. I look forward to meeting many other members of the ever growing Resistance movement against Donald Trump.
> 
> Included is a link to my Twitter page.


The 'front lines'?


----------



## Mr. Culpepper

Iceweasel said:


> Drama queen stuff. Are they romance novels or something?



I'm sure you Trump fans love romance novels, albeit from a rapist's point of view with all that pussy grabbing when the woman doesn't want it.

But, I write action, adventure, horror, and sci-fi. A lot of it about tearing down the system - you know, the nightmare to all or most Republicans.



Tilly said:


> The 'front lines'?



Metaphorically speaking. I'm a writer. Purple prose. Comes with the territory.


----------



## Iceweasel

Tilly said:


> Mr. Culpepper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Greetings, I'm a Southern member of the Resistance. I'm in Florida, aiming to be out on the front lines in any way that I can. I'm an aspiring screenwriter (a classical Hollywood type) and working on politically relevant screenplays. I look forward to meeting many other members of the ever growing Resistance movement against Donald Trump.
> 
> Included is a link to my Twitter page.
> 
> 
> 
> The 'front lines'?
Click to expand...

I guess the front lines of the book store. He mentions his cartel heritage but opposes violence. Maybe too much Columbian product?


----------



## Mr. Culpepper

Iceweasel said:


> I guess the front lines of the book store. He mentions his cartel heritage but opposes violence. Maybe too much Columbian product?



Because all Colombians are drug dealers right? No wonder you voted for Trump, that tells me all I need to know. My lineage would be in fighting social cleansing death squads that unfortunately run rampant.

And nonviolence - is much harder than violence.


----------



## The Sage of Main Street

Anathema said:


> Mr. Culpepper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Greetings, I'm a Southern member of the Resistance. I'm in Florida, aiming to be out on the front lines in any way that I can. I'm an aspiring screenwriter (a classical Hollywood type) and working on politically relevant screenplays. I look forward to meeting many other members of the ever growing Resistance movement against Donald Trump.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Screenwriter, eh? Just remember, the pen may be mightier than the sword but the tools likely to be used against those of you who choose to actively disrupt this administration will be far more painful when used against the neck of the writer.
Click to expand...

*Comforting Delusion*

"The pen is mightier than the sword"?  Guess who made that one up.  Wimpy escapists writers with a desperate need to feel powerful.  It only applies when a pen is writing an order for swords.


----------



## Tilly

Mr. Culpepper said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just a head's up welcomed newcomer. In THIS country, you actually have to win arguments and pass muster in debate to "win" anything. Or that is the goal. We don't cater to becoming a proxy for some civil war to determine power and leadership.  So if a rifle makes up for sucking at making convincing arguments in SAmer., that's not the game here in the USA..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually I'm saying that would never happen. It was the paranoid Trumpeter who stated Pence could kill Trump and basically that drones and military could be used against dissenters. I'm saying that would never happen, if anything very slim to none (like 2%, if that).
> 
> Reason why Trump and his rampant supporters don't scare me and bounce off - there's something else out there that it will never devolve into. When you come from a legacy that fought the system in an actual war zone, this is nothing to contend with. I'd rather deal with words and insults than people shooting at me. There's a certain invulnerability to words when it comes to that.
> 
> If anything we're all looking to return to the 60s - 80s and 00s. The most heightened would be the 60s.
Click to expand...

Which 'war zone'?


----------



## Iceweasel

Mr. Culpepper said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Drama queen stuff. Are they romance novels or something?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure you Trump fans love romance novels, albeit from a rapist's point of view with all that pussy grabbing when the woman doesn't want it.
> 
> But, I write action, adventure, horror, and sci-fi. A lot of it about tearing down the system - you know, the nightmare to all or most Republicans.
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> The 'front lines'?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Metaphorically speaking. I'm a writer. Purple prose. Comes with the territory.
Click to expand...

Give us an example of when he grabbed some pussy. You can't so you live in a fictional world. Also, you are clueless what the election was all about. Hillary was the establishment candidate. 

Stick with sci-fi, you are way out there.


----------



## Iceweasel

Mr. Culpepper said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess the front lines of the book store. He mentions his cartel heritage but opposes violence. Maybe too much Columbian product?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because all Colombians are drug dealers right? No wonder you voted for Trump, that tells me all I need to know. My lineage would be in fighting social cleansing death squads that unfortunately run rampant.
> 
> And nonviolence - is much harder than violence.
Click to expand...

I didn't say that, no wonder you are part of a meaningless movement. You brought up violence, not me.


----------



## Mr. Culpepper

The Sage of Main Street said:


> "The pen is mightier than the sword"?  Guess who made that one up.  Wimpy escapists writers with a desperate need to feel powerful.  It only applies when a pen is writing an order for swords.



Actually unlike Trump Dump, I don't have a thirst for power. My goal is unity, equality, and peace among all people... And the "bleeding heart leftie" mocks that we all know conservatives and Republicans love to dish out coming in 3... 2.... 1...



Tilly said:


> Which 'war zone'?



Read up on Bogota. Unfortunately it's rife with violence in the streets and death squads aiming for social cleansing.


----------



## Tilly

Mr. Culpepper said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess the front lines of the book store. He mentions his cartel heritage but opposes violence. Maybe too much Columbian product?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because all Colombians are drug dealers right? No wonder you voted for Trump, that tells me all I need to know. My lineage would be in fighting social cleansing death squads that unfortunately run rampant.
> 
> And nonviolence - is much harder than violence.
Click to expand...

Which social cleansing death squads?


----------



## Tilly

Mr. Culpepper said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess the front lines of the book store. He mentions his cartel heritage but opposes violence. Maybe too much Columbian product?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because all Colombians are drug dealers right? No wonder you voted for Trump, that tells me all I need to know. My lineage would be in fighting social cleansing death squads that unfortunately run rampant.
> 
> And nonviolence - is much harder than violence.
Click to expand...

I don't find non violence 'harder' at all. And you're a writer, you say?


----------



## Iceweasel

Tilly said:


> Mr. Culpepper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just a head's up welcomed newcomer. In THIS country, you actually have to win arguments and pass muster in debate to "win" anything. Or that is the goal. We don't cater to becoming a proxy for some civil war to determine power and leadership.  So if a rifle makes up for sucking at making convincing arguments in SAmer., that's not the game here in the USA..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually I'm saying that would never happen. It was the paranoid Trumpeter who stated Pence could kill Trump and basically that drones and military could be used against dissenters. I'm saying that would never happen, if anything very slim to none (like 2%, if that).
> 
> Reason why Trump and his rampant supporters don't scare me and bounce off - there's something else out there that it will never devolve into. When you come from a legacy that fought the system in an actual war zone, this is nothing to contend with. I'd rather deal with words and insults than people shooting at me. There's a certain invulnerability to words when it comes to that.
> 
> If anything we're all looking to return to the 60s - 80s and 00s. The most heightened would be the 60s.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which 'war zone'?
Click to expand...

He's just looking for a purpose or reason to exist.


----------



## Iceweasel

Mr. Culpepper said:


> The Sage of Main Street said:
> 
> 
> 
> "The pen is mightier than the sword"?  Guess who made that one up.  Wimpy escapists writers with a desperate need to feel powerful.  It only applies when a pen is writing an order for swords.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually unlike Trump Dump, I don't have a thirst for power. My goal is unity, equality, and peace among all people... And the "bleeding heart leftie" mocks that we all know conservatives and Republicans love to dish out coming in 3... 2.... 1...
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Which 'war zone'?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Read up on Bogota. Unfortunately it's rife with violence in the streets and death squads aiming for social cleansing.
Click to expand...

Which has fuckall to do with us here and now. Climb off your high horse junior, before you fall and hurt something precious.


----------



## Mr. Culpepper

Iceweasel said:


> Give us an example of when he grabbed some pussy.



You don't listen to Trump, do you? Suggest you start listening to Trump a lot more as you apparently support him.



Iceweasel said:


> I didn't say that, no wonder you are part of a meaningless movement. You brought up violence, not me.



If you actually read everything you'd see that I wasn't the one to originally bring up violence. All I said was that if cornered and worst comes to worst, I can take it and dish out all the same. But, I am of the belief that it should be the very, very, very last resort.


----------



## Tilly

Mr. Culpepper said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Give us an example of when he grabbed some pussy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't listen to Trump, do you? Suggest you start listening to Trump a lot more as you apparently support him.
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't say that, no wonder you are part of a meaningless movement. You brought up violence, not me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you actually read everything you'd see that I wasn't the one to originally bring up violence. All I said was that if cornered and worst comes to worst, I can take it and dish out all the same. But, I am of the belief that it should be the very, very, very last resort.
Click to expand...

Trumps said women LET HIM grab their pussy cos he's rich and famous.


----------



## Mr. Culpepper

Iceweasel said:


> He's just looking for a purpose or reason to exist.



Actually I have connections into Universal Pictures. With that, adios. This is my last reply to you since it feels like you're trying to seek attention now which will be evident in your reply.


----------



## Mr. Culpepper

Tilly said:


> Trumps said women LET HIM grab their pussy cos he's rich and famous.



"I don't even wait. And when you're a star they let you do it. You can do anything."

So, there's nothing wrong in that that Trump should distance himself from?


----------



## saveliberty

The large majority of political violent acts surrounding the last election was generated by the left.  Protests planned, the left.  Disregard for a constitutionally elected president, liberals.

Welcome to the board, fight club or whatever you think this is.


----------



## Iceweasel

*You chopped up the post so I'm in bold blue, you in pink.*

*Give us an example of when he grabbed some pussy. *


You don't listen to Trump, do you? Suggest you start listening to Trump a lot more as you apparently support him.

*I suggest you quit trying to bluff your way out of your bs. It won't work. You made a claim that he grabbed women and I asked for some evidence and you tell me to listen to him? That proves you are full of it.*



*I didn't say that, no wonder you are part of a meaningless movement. You brought up violence, not me.*

If you actually read everything you'd see that I wasn't the one to originally bring up violence. All I said was that if cornered and worst comes to worst, I can take it and dish out all the same. But, I am of the belief that it should be the very, very, very last resort.

*You full of yourself, like ALL liberals. You leftists are the ones that protest, riot and show your asses in public. The right doesn't protest like a bunch of spoiled toddlers. If you encounter any violence it will probably a fellow "resistance" fighter trying to steal your bong.*


----------



## Mr. Culpepper

saveliberty said:


> The large majority of political violent acts surrounding the last election was generated by the left.  Protests planned, the left.  Disregard for a constitutionally elected president, liberals.



FBI Reports show hate crimes against minorities spiked following the election. But, I'm sure you now tell me that is fake news in 3... 2... 1... It's like clockwork, almost a hive mind.


----------



## Tilly

Mr. Culpepper said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trumps said women LET HIM grab their pussy cos he's rich and famous.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "I don't even wait. And when you're a star they let you do it. You can do anything."
> 
> So, there's nothing wrong in that that Trump should distance himself from?
Click to expand...

they let you do it. 
Ie they consent to it.


----------



## Alex.

Mr. Culpepper said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> He's just looking for a purpose or reason to exist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually I have connections into Universal Pictures. With that, adios. This is my last reply to you since it feels like you're trying to seek attention now which will be evident in your reply.
Click to expand...

What are your connections to Universal Pictures?


----------



## Iceweasel

Mr. Culpepper said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> He's just looking for a purpose or reason to exist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually I have connections into Universal Pictures. With that, adios. This is my last reply top you since it feels like you're trying to seek attention now which will be evident in your reply.
Click to expand...

LOL, you popped in here acting like you are saving the world from violent evil Trump thugs and say I'm looking for attention? I just wanted you to back up what you said. And you can't.

Like I said, stick with sci-fi. You're a natural.


----------



## Tilly

Mr. Culpepper said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> The large majority of political violent acts surrounding the last election was generated by the left.  Protests planned, the left.  Disregard for a constitutionally elected president, liberals.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FBI Reports show hate crimes against minorities spiked following the election. But, I'm sure you now tell me that is fake news in 3... 2... 1... It's like clockwork, almost a hive mind.
Click to expand...

Actually, many of them were shown to be fake. Faked by the left.


----------



## Iceweasel

Mr. Culpepper said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> The large majority of political violent acts surrounding the last election was generated by the left.  Protests planned, the left.  Disregard for a constitutionally elected president, liberals.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FBI Reports show hate crimes against minorities spiked following the election. But, I'm sure you now tell me that is fake news in 3... 2... 1... It's like clockwork, almost a hive mind.
Click to expand...

Support it.


----------



## Tilly

Mr. Culpepper said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> He's just looking for a purpose or reason to exist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually I have connections into Universal Pictures. With that, adios. This is my last reply to you since it feels like you're trying to seek attention now which will be evident in your reply.
Click to expand...

You have 'connections into'? 
Do they plug you in or something?


----------



## saveliberty

Mr. Culpepper said:


> FBI Reports show hate crimes against minorities spiked following the election. But, I'm sure you now tell me that is fake news in 3... 2... 1... It's like clockwork, almost a hive mind.



Takes a moron to lump hate crimes into protests, huh moron?

Interesting how you think hate crimes can only be against minorities.  Where did you learn that?


----------



## Mr. Culpepper

Tilly said:


> they let you do it.



So can somebody you haven't met just start kissing you without waiting?


----------



## saveliberty

Mr. Culpepper said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> they let you do it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So can somebody you haven't met just start kissing you without waiting?
Click to expand...


What does waiting have to do with it?


----------



## Mr. Culpepper

saveliberty said:


> Takes a moron to lump hate crimes into protests, huh moron?
> 
> Interesting how you think hate crimes can only be against minorities.  Where did you learn that?



Looks like somebody's a cry baby, as in you.


----------



## Mr. Culpepper

saveliberty said:


> What does waiting have to do with it?



It's called consent.


----------



## Tilly

Mr. Culpepper said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> they let you do it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So can somebody you haven't met just start kissing you without waiting?
Click to expand...

He said they LET HIM.


----------



## saveliberty

Mr. Culpepper said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Takes a moron to lump hate crimes into protests, huh moron?
> 
> Interesting how you think hate crimes can only be against minorities.  Where did you learn that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like somebody's a cry baby, as in you.
Click to expand...


Just say you can't answer and move on, its okay it happens a lot around here.


----------



## Tilly

Mr. Culpepper said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> they let you do it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So can somebody you haven't met just start kissing you without waiting?
Click to expand...

No not me, because I wouldn't LET HIM


----------



## saveliberty

Mr. Culpepper said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> What does waiting have to do with it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's called consent.
Click to expand...


Time does not equate to consent.


----------



## Tilly

Mr. Culpepper said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> they let you do it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So can somebody you haven't met just start kissing you without waiting?
Click to expand...

How could someone kiss me if I haven't met them?


----------



## Iceweasel

Mr. Culpepper said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> they let you do it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So can somebody you haven't met just start kissing you without waiting?
Click to expand...

Where's the report that said it actually ever happened? Lots of people talk smack. Like you for instance.


----------



## saveliberty

You can pay for an hour of a stripper's time and STILL not be allowed to kiss them.  Waiting...


----------



## Mr. Culpepper

'Racist Incidents Are Up Since Trump's Election'

Racist Incidents Are Up Since Trump's Election. These Are Just a Few of Them

Now prove that the leftists have been going crazy rampantly without using Brietbart, Alex Jones, etc.

As per "the rights don't protest" and "the rights accept their President." Do you guys have a short memory? Let me refresh it for you:


----------



## Tilly

Kissing should happen naturally, not by appointment


----------



## saveliberty

Who kicked over Culpepper's bucket of logical fallacies?


----------



## Tilly

Mr. Culpepper said:


> 'Racist Incidents Are Up Since Trump's Election'
> 
> Racist Incidents Are Up Since Trump's Election. These Are Just a Few of Them
> 
> Now prove that the leftists have been going crazy rampantly without using Brietbart, Alex Jones, etc.
> 
> As per "the rights don't protest" and "the rights accept their President." Do you guys have a short memory? Let me refresh it for you:


You should make a thread about it.


----------



## Mr. Culpepper

Tilly said:


> No not me, because I wouldn't LET HIM



But, what if that person was a star? Can't stars just start kissing you without even waiting because they're a star?


----------



## Iceweasel

Mr. Culpepper said:


> 'Racist Incidents Are Up Since Trump's Election'
> 
> Racist Incidents Are Up Since Trump's Election. These Are Just a Few of Them
> 
> Now prove that the leftists have been going crazy rampantly without using Brietbart, Alex Jones, etc.
> 
> As per "the rights don't protest" and "the rights accept their President." Do you guys have a short memory? Let me refresh it for you:


So people calling in making claims is evidence? FYI, Trump supporters were/are happy. The ones losing it are on the left. Plus some of those were faked to drum up outrage, like the racist spray paint on the church. Lefties are phonies.


----------



## Mr. Culpepper

Tilly said:


> You should make a thread about it.



You whacko Tea Partiers DO have a thread about it. All I did was create it's counter movement.


----------



## Tilly

Mr. Culpepper said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> No not me, because I wouldn't LET HIM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But, what if that person was a star? Can't stars just start kissing you without even waiting because they're a star?
Click to expand...

Nope.


----------



## Mr. Culpepper

Iceweasel said:


> So people calling in making claims is evidence? FYI, Trump supporters were/are happy. The ones losing it are on the left. Plus some of those were faked to drum up outrage, like the racist spray paint on the church. Lefties are phonies.



And these are righties:


----------



## saveliberty

Mr. Culpepper said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> You should make a thread about it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You whacko Tea Partiers DO have a thread about it. All I did was create it's counter movement.
Click to expand...


Movement?  Bathroom's to the left.


----------



## Mr. Culpepper

Tilly said:


> Nope.



Precisely. Just because you're a star doesn't mean they let you do it without even waiting.


----------



## saveliberty

SPLC's definition of hate crimes is pretty messed up.


----------



## Tilly

Mr. Culpepper said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> You should make a thread about it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You whacko Tea Partiers DO have a thread about it. All I did was create it's counter movement.
Click to expand...

What is this counter movement called?


----------



## Tilly

Mr. Culpepper said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Precisely. Just because you're a star doesn't mean they let you do it without even waiting.
Click to expand...

Women are all different. You do know some people are mesmerised by fame and money? You do know some people engage in sex for money? You do know not all women are the same! Right?


----------



## Mr. Culpepper

saveliberty said:


> Movement?  Bathroom's to the left.



Classic righties:


----------



## Mr. Culpepper

Tilly said:


> Women are all different. You do know some people are mesmerised by fame and money? You do know some people engage in sex for money? You do know not all women are the same! Right?



Obviously. Tell that to the one who doesn't wait. I knew you wouldn't agree with that happening which is why I asked you. I knew you'd say no.


----------



## Mr. Culpepper

Tilly said:


> What is this counter movement called?



'The Resistance' is the exact same thing as 'The Tea Party.' Just one is on the left and the other the right. Neither movement respects the other, both view their movement as the elite. Also BOTH now have group pages. The Tea Party had a group page first.


----------



## Iceweasel

Mr. Culpepper said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> You should make a thread about it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You whacko Tea Partiers DO have a thread about it. All I did was create *it's* counter movement.
Click to expand...

*Its'. *If you are going to be a professional writer at least be better than a fifth grader. Your counter movement is nothing but more butthurt melting snowflakes. You are not unique.


----------



## saveliberty

Tilly said:


> Mr. Culpepper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> You should make a thread about it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You whacko Tea Partiers DO have a thread about it. All I did was create it's counter movement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What is this counter movement called?
Click to expand...


Acid reflux


----------



## Tilly

Mr. Culpepper said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Women are all different. You do know some people are mesmerised by fame and money? You do know some people engage in sex for money? You do know not all women are the same! Right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously. Tell that to the one who doesn't wait. I knew you wouldn't agree with that happening which is why I asked you. I knew you'd say no.
Click to expand...

I'd say no. That doesn't mean all women would say no. I'd say no to being a prostitute too, but they exist, don't they?


----------



## saveliberty

Tilly said:


> Mr. Culpepper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Precisely. Just because you're a star doesn't mean they let you do it without even waiting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Women are all different. You do know some people are mesmerised by fame and money? You do know some people engage in sex for money? You do know not all women are the same! Right?
Click to expand...


Probably should have broken that down into three or four posts.  Kind of a lot for Culpepper to deal with all at once.


----------



## Iceweasel

Mr. Culpepper said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Movement?  Bathroom's to the left.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Classic righties:
Click to expand...

Where are the upside down police cars and burning storefronts? Or roads being blocked?


----------



## Tilly

Mr. Culpepper said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is this counter movement called?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'The Resistance' is the exact same thing as 'The Tea Party.' Just one is on the left and the other the right. Neither movement respects the other, both view their movement as the elite. Also BOTH now have group pages. The Tea Party had a group page first.
Click to expand...

You created a counter movement against the Tea Party called 'The Resistance'?  Very imaginative. And a writer too. Lol.


----------



## hjmick

This guy is hilarious...


----------



## saveliberty

Iceweasel said:


> Mr. Culpepper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Movement?  Bathroom's to the left.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Classic righties:
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where the upside down police cars and burning storefronts? Or roads being blocked?
Click to expand...


Demands for free pizza to protesters?


----------



## Mr. Culpepper

Tilly said:


> I'd say no. That doesn't mean all women would say no. I'd say no to being a prostitution too, but they exist, don't they?



They exist, but that's why because if a star I wouldn't do it without waiting. I'd actually get a vibe of the situation. Unfortunately there are celebrities like Trump in Hollywood and big business. Right and left. Who throw sex orgies and the like and do believe their stardom means you can do anything you want without consent. This is the group Trump aligns with, as evidenced.


----------



## Tilly

Iceweasel said:


> Mr. Culpepper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Movement?  Bathroom's to the left.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Classic righties:
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where are the upside down police cars and burning storefronts? Or roads being blocked?
Click to expand...

She spoke 'angrily'.
Terrible.
Just terrible.


----------



## Mr. Culpepper

saveliberty said:


> Demands for free pizza to protesters?




Righty snowflakes lol.


----------



## Tilly

Mr. Culpepper said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is this counter movement called?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'The Resistance' is the exact same thing as 'The Tea Party.' Just one is on the left and the other the right. Neither movement respects the other, both view their movement as the elite. Also BOTH now have group pages. The Tea Party had a group page first.
Click to expand...

The elite of what?


----------



## saveliberty

Mr. Culpepper said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Demands for free pizza to protesters?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Righty snowflakes lol.
Click to expand...


Blue state


----------



## Mr. Culpepper

Tilly said:


> She spoke 'angrily'.
> Terrible.
> Just terrible.



Actually all I'm just doing is pointing out the hypocrisy coming from the right.

"Accept your President!!!!!"
"Lefties protest, the right don't!!!!"

... um....


Of course you righties won't acknowledge the hypocrisy.

Did all of you get amnesia?


----------



## Tilly

Mr. Culpepper said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd say no. That doesn't mean all women would say no. I'd say no to being a prostitution too, but they exist, don't they?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They exist, but that's why because if a star I wouldn't do it without waiting. I'd actually get a vibe of the situation. Unfortunately there are celebrities like Trump in Hollywood and big business. Right and left. Who throw sex orgies and the like and do believe their stardom means you can do anything you want without consent. This is the group Trump aligns with, as evidenced.
Click to expand...

Orgies imply the participants are consenting.


----------



## Mr. Culpepper

Tilly said:


> The elite of what?



Of what movement is better. Left will say theirs. Right will say theirs.


----------



## saveliberty

Mr. Culpepper said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> She spoke 'angrily'.
> Terrible.
> Just terrible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually all I'm just doing is pointing out the hypocrisy coming from the right.
> 
> "Accept your President!!!!!"
> "Lefties protest, the right don't!!!!"
> 
> ... um....
> 
> 
> Of course you righties won't acknowledge the hypocrisy.
> 
> Did all of you get amnesia?
Click to expand...


The topic wasn't protesting was it?  It was violence.  You keep moving the goal posts because you are losing the argument badly.


----------



## Mr. Culpepper

Tilly said:


> Orgies imply the participants are consenting.



That was meant to show the 'Eyes Wide Shut' culture that runs rampant among the very wealthy.


----------



## Tilly

Mr. Culpepper said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> The elite of what?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of what movement is better. Left will say theirs. Right will say theirs.
Click to expand...

That doesn't make sense. A member of the Tea Party would consider themselves the elite of 'The Resistance'?' 
Have you a link to 'The Resistance', I'd look it up, but with a name like that ......


----------



## Tilly

Mr. Culpepper said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Orgies imply the participants are consenting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was meant to show the 'Eyes Wide Shut' culture that runs rampant among the very wealthy.
Click to expand...

I'm sorry, I don't get your meaning. Are you saying the wealthy shouldn't be able to have consensual orgies?


----------



## saveliberty

Mr. Culpepper said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Orgies imply the participants are consenting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was meant to show the 'Eyes Wide Shut' culture that runs rampant among the very wealthy.
Click to expand...


Care to cite some statistical sources for that whopper?


----------



## Mr. Culpepper

saveliberty said:


> The topic wasn't protesting was it?  It was violence.  You keep moving the goal posts because you are losing the argument badly.



Actually not losing anything. You have yet to provide anything about riots being widespread.

Hate crimes against Muslims up 67 percent in 2015, FBI says

From the favorite source of Republicans. Now, show anything you have that doesn't come from Brietbart or Alex Jones.


----------



## saveliberty

Mr. Culpepper said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> The topic wasn't protesting was it?  It was violence.  You keep moving the goal posts because you are losing the argument badly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually not losing anything. You have yet to provide anything about riots being widespread.
> 
> Hate crimes against Muslims up 67 percent in 2015, FBI says
> 
> From the favorite source of Republicans. Now, show anything you have that doesn't come from Brietbart or Alex Jones.
Click to expand...


I did not say they were widespread.  I said most of the violent ones were lefties.  Twisting words doesn't give you points.


----------



## Kat

Glad we can't post in here. I would hate to be able to read all the crap/lies spewed. Yep. So glad it's private. 

(Oh, maybe you should shoot for a 4th time...see if you can get the settings right. I know some that did.  )


----------



## Mr. Culpepper

saveliberty said:


> Care to cite some statistical sources for that whopper?



Look it up. I'm pretty sure right and left wouldn't agree to it. While I doubt Pizzagate, child sex rings also among very wealthy. It's one of the scary things about those at the top economically. For many money equates becoming perverted.


----------



## Mr. Culpepper

saveliberty said:


> I did not say they were widespread.  I said most of the violent ones were lefties.  Twisting words doesn't give you points.



Again - source, without Brietbart or Alex Jones.


----------



## saveliberty

Mr. Culpepper said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Care to cite some statistical sources for that whopper?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look it up. I'm pretty sure right and left wouldn't agree to it. While I doubt Pizzagate, child sex rings also among very wealthy. It's one of the scary things about those at the top economically. For many money equates becoming perverted.
Click to expand...


Perversion is not class specific.  You are quite the little hater though.


----------



## Mr. Culpepper

Kat said:


> Perversion is not class specific.  You are quite the little hater though.



Class gives you more money. More money - can get away with more.

And again, any actual source outside of Brietbart or Alex Jones to back up your claim of _widespread_ riots?

... I'm waiting...


----------



## Kat

Mr. Culpepper said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Perversion is not class specific.  You are quite the little hater though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Class gives you more money. More money - can get away with more.
> 
> And again, any actual source outside of Brietbart or Alex Jones to back up your claim of _widespread_ riots?
Click to expand...



Ummm Mr Culpepper darlin'. I didn't post that.


----------



## Tilly

Mr. Culpepper said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> The topic wasn't protesting was it?  It was violence.  You keep moving the goal posts because you are losing the argument badly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually not losing anything. You have yet to provide anything about riots being widespread.
> 
> Hate crimes against Muslims up 67 percent in 2015, FBI says
> 
> From the favorite source of Republicans. Now, show anything you have that doesn't come from Brietbart or Alex Jones.
Click to expand...

We are in your introduction thread. That's why I said start a thread.


----------



## Mr. Culpepper

Kat said:


> Mr. Culpepper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Perversion is not class specific.  You are quite the little hater though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Class gives you more money. More money - can get away with more.
> 
> And again, any actual source outside of Brietbart or Alex Jones to back up your claim of _widespread_ riots?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Ummm Mr Culpepper darlin'. I didn't post that.
Click to expand...


New here. You're right. You didn't. Multi-quotes.


----------



## saveliberty

Mr. Culpepper said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> I did not say they were widespread.  I said most of the violent ones were lefties.  Twisting words doesn't give you points.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again - source, without Brietbart or Alex Jones.
Click to expand...


Anti-Trump protests spread across nation - CNN.com

http://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2016/09/22/us/charlotte-police-shooting-protest.html?_r=0

Activist Who Took Credit For Violent Chicago Protests Was On Hillary’s Payroll

Baltimore’s violent protesters are right: Smashing police cars is a legitimate political strategy


----------



## Mr. Culpepper

Tilly said:


> We are in your introduction thread. That's why I said start a thread.



I am almost positive there already is one for hate crime reports as well as rioting (which I am not saying didn't happen at all, just very widely embellished - a lot to most of those reports I ever saw was from Alex Jones, Brietbart, or another odd named resource (which I don't even listen to when it's extreme left - carries two ways)).


----------



## Mr. Culpepper

saveliberty said:


> Anti-Trump protests spread across nation - CNN.com
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2016/09/22/us/charlotte-police-shooting-protest.html?_r=0
> 
> Activist Who Took Credit For Violent Chicago Protests Was On Hillary’s Payroll
> 
> Baltimore’s violent protesters are right: Smashing police cars is a legitimate political strategy



Not saying riots didn't happen. I'm saying a heck of a lot more got hurt and killed from the hate crime spike than the riots that broke out in some places.

Show me the report from a legitimate source that more people got killed and hurt from the riots than from the rise in hate crimes against minorities.


----------



## Tilly

Mr. Culpepper said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> We are in your introduction thread. That's why I said start a thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am almost positive there already is one for hate crime reports as well as rioting (which I am not saying didn't happen at all, just very widely embellished - a lot to most of those reports I ever saw was from Alex Jones, Brietbart, or another odd named resource (which I don't even listen to when it's extreme left - carries two ways)).
Click to expand...

But you keep asking for evidence to be posted in your introduction thread. You need to make a thread about if you want that to happen.


----------



## saveliberty

Mr. Culpepper said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anti-Trump protests spread across nation - CNN.com
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2016/09/22/us/charlotte-police-shooting-protest.html?_r=0
> 
> Activist Who Took Credit For Violent Chicago Protests Was On Hillary’s Payroll
> 
> Baltimore’s violent protesters are right: Smashing police cars is a legitimate political strategy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not saying riots didn't happen. I'm saying a heck of a lot more got hurt and killed from the hate crime spike than the riots that broke out in some places.
> 
> Show me the report from a legitimate source that more people got killed and hurt from the riots than from the rise in hate crimes against minorities.
Click to expand...


How many were hurt or killed in minority hate crimes?


----------



## Mr. Culpepper

Tilly said:


> But you keep asking for evidence to be posted in your introduction thread. You need to make a thread about if you want that to happen.



You guys are stating it. You can back it up. So, back it up: that more people got hurt and killed in the riots than in rise in hate crimes on minorities. I'm waiting.


----------



## Indeependent

Mr. Culpepper said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anti-Trump protests spread across nation - CNN.com
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2016/09/22/us/charlotte-police-shooting-protest.html?_r=0
> 
> Activist Who Took Credit For Violent Chicago Protests Was On Hillary’s Payroll
> 
> Baltimore’s violent protesters are right: Smashing police cars is a legitimate political strategy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not saying riots didn't happen. I'm saying a heck of a lot more got hurt and killed from the hate crime spike than the riots that broke out in some places.
> 
> Show me the report from a legitimate source that more people got killed and hurt from the riots than from the rise in hate crimes against minorities.
Click to expand...

Linking to Alex Jones Or Brietbart is akin to Linking to TheDailyKOS.


----------



## Mr. Culpepper

saveliberty said:


> How many were hurt or killed in minority hate crimes?



Report: Trump's Election Led To A Surge In Hate Crime [Infographic]

Now give me any numbers on your end. I'll go for any number here.


----------



## Tilly

Mr. Culpepper said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> But you keep asking for evidence to be posted in your introduction thread. You need to make a thread about if you want that to happen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You guys are stating it. You can back it up. So, back it up: that more people got hurt and killed in the riots than in rise in hate crimes on minorities. I'm waiting.
Click to expand...

We aren't supposed to be doing that in the introductions section


----------



## boedicca

Mr. Culpepper said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> But you keep asking for evidence to be posted in your introduction thread. You need to make a thread about if you want that to happen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You guys are stating it. You can back it up. So, back it up: that more people got hurt and killed in the riots than in rise in hate crimes on minorities. I'm waiting.
Click to expand...



Orders of magnitude more people get killed by gang members in Chicago each year than those who are killed in riots or in "hate" crimes.


----------



## Disir

Tilly said:


> Mr. Culpepper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> The elite of what?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of what movement is better. Left will say theirs. Right will say theirs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That doesn't make sense. A member of the Tea Party would consider themselves the elite of 'The Resistance'?'
> Have you a link to 'The Resistance', I'd look it up, but with a name like that ......
Click to expand...

Some Democrats want their own Tea Party to take down Trump
Meet the Leaders of the Trump Resistance
David Brock Is Ready to Monetize the Resistance
http://prospect.org/article/case-resistance
http://www.advocate.com/politics/2017/1/12/week-resistance-selma-stonewall


----------



## Mr. Culpepper

boedicca said:


> Orders of magnitude more people get killed by gang members in Chicago each year than those who are killed in riots or in "hate" crimes.



Gang on gang violence and gang on other violence does happen. A lot. That's not what is being stated, however.


----------



## boedicca

Mr. Culpepper said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> Orders of magnitude more people get killed by gang members in Chicago each year than those who are killed in riots or in "hate" crimes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gang on gang violence and gang on other violence does happen. A lot. That's not what is being stated, however.
Click to expand...



Yes, I know.  You'd rather focus on extreme edge case events than the systemic violence that is rampant in poor underclass areas, urban and rural.


----------



## Mr. Culpepper

Disir exactly. The Tea Party and The Resistance is the same thing. It's hypocritical of righties to be yelling about protesting, accepting one's President, and complaining that there's now a group page for the left's anti-President movement. The Right started the Tea Party - a protesting movement that didn't accept the President and have their own page on here (which is what gave me the idea, you Righties). It's the same thing.


----------



## Mr. Culpepper

boedicca said:


> Yes, I know.  You'd rather focus on extreme edge case events than the systemic violence that is rampant in poor underclass areas, urban and rural.



No, just no one is talking about that on here. This is what violence has the left done and what violence has the right done recently.


----------



## Unkotare

Mr. Culpepper said:


> Greetings, I'm a Southern member of the Resistance. I'm in Florida, aiming to be out on the front lines in any way that I can. I'm an aspiring screenwriter (a classical Hollywood type) and working on politically relevant screenplays. I look forward to meeting many other members of the ever growing Resistance movement against Donald Trump.....




What exactly are you resisting?


----------



## Unkotare

Mr. Culpepper said:


> Disir exactly. The Tea Party and The Resistance is the same thing. It's hypocritical of righties to be yelling about protesting, accepting one's President, and complaining that there's now a group page for the left's anti-President movement. The Right started the Tea Party - a protesting movement that didn't accept the President and have their own page on here (which is what gave me the idea, you Righties). It's the same thing.




The Tea Party wasn't begun to "resist" the President.


----------



## Mr. Culpepper

Unkotare said:


> What exactly are you resisting?



What exactly were many of you tea bagging?

The (future) "President."


----------



## Unkotare

Mr. Culpepper said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> What exactly are you resisting?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What exactly were many of you tea bagging?
> 
> The (future) "President."
Click to expand...



???

What are you talking about?


----------



## Mr. Culpepper

Unkotare said:


> The Tea Party wasn't begun to "resist" the President.



That's what it quickly became. Many in the Resistance don't agree with the wall, don't agree with Muslim registry, and the list goes on. It's policies and plans as well.

Many in the right didn't "accept" Obama, many in the left aren't going to "accept" Trump.

All that is going on right now is history repeating itself just in reverse. The Right lost the right to complain about protestors and people accepting Presidents the second the Tea Partiers and Birther dissenting began. It's the same coin, just on different sides of it.


----------



## Unkotare

Mr. Culpepper said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Tea Party wasn't begun to "resist" the President.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's what it quickly became. ....
Click to expand...



No, it didn't. It was generally opposed to excessive taxation, regulation, and government intervention.


----------



## saveliberty

Mr. Culpepper said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many were hurt or killed in minority hate crimes?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Report: Trump's Election Led To A Surge In Hate Crime [Infographic]
> 
> Now give me any numbers on your end. I'll go for any number here.
Click to expand...


You realize that there are no reported murders or injuries in that article?  Are you willing to admit no one was injured or killed?  Basically, if I post a single injury I win.  If you look at my prior cited sources, they contain actual injuries....


----------



## boedicca

Mr. Culpepper said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I know.  You'd rather focus on extreme edge case events than the systemic violence that is rampant in poor underclass areas, urban and rural.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, just no one is talking about that on here. This is what violence has the left done and what violence has the right done recently.
Click to expand...



As someone who lives in Oakland CA, the violence I've witnessed has been performed almost exclusively by the Left, Anarchists and the career criminals who use their inane protests as cover for said violence.


----------



## Mr. Culpepper

Unkotare said:


> No, it didn't. It was generally opposed to excessive taxation, regulation, and government intervention.



It was primarily a movement by and of the Right rejecting and not "accepting" the policies of the President.


----------



## Moonglow

Unkotare said:


> Mr. Culpepper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Disir exactly. The Tea Party and The Resistance is the same thing. It's hypocritical of righties to be yelling about protesting, accepting one's President, and complaining that there's now a group page for the left's anti-President movement. The Right started the Tea Party - a protesting movement that didn't accept the President and have their own page on here (which is what gave me the idea, you Righties). It's the same thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Tea Party wasn't begun to "resist" the President.
Click to expand...

Well it damn sure wasn't formed to support him...


----------



## Mr. Culpepper

boedicca said:


> As someone who lives in Oakland CA, the violence I've witnessed has been performed almost exclusively by the Left, Anarchists and the career criminals who use their inane protests as cover for said violence.



Anarchists and Career Criminals are not the Left.

Also ask anyone living in the deep South who they fear from experience.


----------



## Kat

Mr. Culpepper said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. Culpepper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Perversion is not class specific.  You are quite the little hater though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Class gives you more money. More money - can get away with more.
> 
> And again, any actual source outside of Brietbart or Alex Jones to back up your claim of _widespread_ riots?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Ummm Mr Culpepper darlin'. I didn't post that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> New here. You're right. You didn't. Multi-quotes.
Click to expand...




Well, no. I didn't post it at all. You took Save's post and put my name to it while you were adjusting the multi.


----------



## Moonglow

Mr. Culpepper said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, it didn't. It was generally opposed to excessive taxation, regulation, and government intervention.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was primarily a movement by and of the Right rejecting and not "accepting" the policies of the President.
Click to expand...

Howdy, hows the centipede grass growing?


----------



## Unkotare

Some people seem to forget that Trump hasn't even been sworn in yet. They want to act like dramatic 'warriors,' tattered banner rippling in the wind, bravely enduring grievous wounds in the face of an implacable foe, based on nothing but their little imagination so far.


----------



## Kat

Unkotare said:


> Mr. Culpepper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> What exactly are you resisting?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What exactly were many of you tea bagging?
> 
> The (future) "President."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> ???
> 
> What are you talking about?
Click to expand...



Heck if he knows.


----------



## Mr. Culpepper

Kat said:


> Well, no. I didn't post it at all. You took Save's post and put my name to it while you were adjusting the multi.



As I said, you didn't state that. Might also be the +Quote thing. Unsure. Point being as I stated, you didn't state it.


----------



## Unkotare

Mr. Culpepper said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, it didn't. It was generally opposed to excessive taxation, regulation, and government intervention.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was primarily a movement by and of the Right rejecting and not "accepting" the policies of the President.
Click to expand...



No, not really. It was just what I explained to you.


----------



## boedicca

Mr. Culpepper said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> As someone who lives in Oakland CA, the violence I've witnessed has been performed almost exclusively by the Left, Anarchists and the career criminals who use their inane protests as cover for said violence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anarchists and Career Criminals are not the Left.
> 
> Also ask anyone living in the deep South who they fear from experience.
Click to expand...


Oh, I know!  Democrats/KKK!


----------



## Mr. Culpepper

Unkotare said:


> Some people seem to forget that Trump hasn't even been sworn in yet. They want to act like dramatic 'warriors,' tattered banner rippling in the wind, bravely enduring grievous wounds in the face of an implacable foe, based on nothing but their little imagination so far.



He's already told us plenty what he wants to do. He wants to build a wall, he wants to start a Muslim registry. He wants to bring back torture, thank God his cabinet pick is against him on that one. Another cabinet pick wants school vouchers that could support public schools more than it does private - if that comes to pass, that will be a battle then. He's already told us his policies. What, people should just wait until he enacts them?


----------



## Mr. Culpepper

boedicca said:


> Oh, I know!  Democrats/KKK!



Actually KKK and Nazis are bowing to your boy Trump. He's the one they wanted to win. Hell, did you forgot this so fast?


So no, we fear the boys who voted for Trump and are energized now because of him seeing the birth of renewed white nationalism among their members.


----------



## Disir

Bottom line, do you get paid as much as Lakhota?  How much do you make off this gig?


----------



## Mr. Culpepper

Disir said:


> Bottom line, do you get paid as much as Lakhota?



Bottom line, how much do all of you love Putin? Whom Trump has a relationship with and has said so.


----------



## saveliberty

Mr. Culpepper said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, it didn't. It was generally opposed to excessive taxation, regulation, and government intervention.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was primarily a movement by and of the Right rejecting and not "accepting" the policies of the President.
Click to expand...


Wrong all day, every day.


----------



## Kat

Mr. Culpepper said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, no. I didn't post it at all. You took Save's post and put my name to it while you were adjusting the multi.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As I said, you didn't state that. Might also be the +Quote thing. Unsure. Point being as I stated, you didn't state it.
Click to expand...




I would not mind if you went back and edited it. Having said that.../unwatch.


----------



## Disir

Mr. Culpepper said:


> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bottom line, do you get paid as much as Lakhota?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bottom line, how much do all of you love Putin? Whom Trump has a relationship with and has said so.
Click to expand...


Bottom line, how much do you get paid for this gig?


----------



## Tilly

Mr. Culpepper said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some people seem to forget that Trump hasn't even been sworn in yet. They want to act like dramatic 'warriors,' tattered banner rippling in the wind, bravely enduring grievous wounds in the face of an implacable foe, based on nothing but their little imagination so far.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's already told us plenty what he wants to do. He wants to build a wall, he wants to start a Muslim registry. He wants to bring back torture, thank God his cabinet pick is against him on that one. Another cabinet pick wants school vouchers that could support public schools more than it does private - if that comes to pass, that will be a battle then. He's already told us his policies. What, people should just wait until he enacts them?
Click to expand...

Why don't you want the wall?


----------



## Tilly

Mr. Culpepper said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some people seem to forget that Trump hasn't even been sworn in yet. They want to act like dramatic 'warriors,' tattered banner rippling in the wind, bravely enduring grievous wounds in the face of an implacable foe, based on nothing but their little imagination so far.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's already told us plenty what he wants to do. He wants to build a wall, he wants to start a Muslim registry. He wants to bring back torture, thank God his cabinet pick is against him on that one. Another cabinet pick wants school vouchers that could support public schools more than it does private - if that comes to pass, that will be a battle then. He's already told us his policies. What, people should just wait until he enacts them?
Click to expand...

And he was elected on the back of his proposals.


----------



## Mr. Culpepper

saveliberty said:


> Wrong all day, every day.



Okay, prove that it's by the Democrat party or that it's even split in the middle.

Here's their site, who everyone who even goes there can see an obvious leaning:

Tea Party - Join the Movement. Support the Tea Party.


----------



## boedicca

Mr. Culpepper said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I know!  Democrats/KKK!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually KKK and Nazis are bowing to your boy Trump. He's the one they wanted to win. Hell, did you forgot this so fast?
> 
> 
> So no, we fear the boys who voted for Trump and are energized now because of him seeing the birth of renewed white nationalism among their members.
Click to expand...



FAKE NEWS, Sore LoserXer.


----------



## Mr. Culpepper

The those proposals the Resistance rejects, what's so hard to understand about that?

I don't believe immigrants (whom many are refugees, many are children crossing over to reunite with their parents) should be treated like the scum of the Earth. Immigration policies should be put in place that makes it more efficient and faster to vouch for people. Trump wants "the best" people - who's to say who the "best" people are? It's vague, it's bringing entire subjectivity into it. Saying "no criminals" is one thing - he wants "the best" people. Those vague generalities is what allows a lot of racism to go on in the first place. Plus, Mexico isn't paying for that wall. Trump tells you he is, Trump even told you he was never in a relationship with Putin. The Mexico political brass are saying they're not paying for it. Who do you think is paying for it? You are. Trump is also using it to dredge up fear and hatred for 'the other' rather than focusing on actual problems at hand.


----------



## Mr. Culpepper

boedicca said:


> FAKE NEWS, Sore LoserXer.



Classic Trump supporter retort. And your proof is? There's a video of it, the guy says he's for Trump and continues to say he's for Trump. So, where's your evidence that he's not for Trump? Without linking to Brietbart, Alex Jones, etc.


----------



## Disir

Mr. Culpepper said:


> The those proposals the Resistance rejects, what's so hard to understand about that?
> 
> I don't believe immigrants (whom many are refugees, many are children crossing over to reunite with their parents) should be treated like the scum of the Earth. Immigration policies should be put in place that makes it more efficient and faster to vouch for people. Trump wants "the best" people - who's to say who the "best" people are? It's vague, it's bringing entire subjectivity into it. Saying "no criminals" is one thing - he wants "the best" people. Those vague generalities is what allows a lot of racism to go on in the first place. Plus, Mexico isn't paying for that wall. Trump tells you he is, Trump even told you he was never in a relationship with Putin. The Mexico political brass are saying they're not paying for it. Who do you think is paying for it? You are. Trump is also using it to dredge up fear and hatred for 'the other' rather than focusing on actual problems at hand.



Actual problems at hand. That's an interesting statement.  What are the actual problems at hand?


----------



## boedicca

Mr. Culpepper said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> FAKE NEWS, Sore LoserXer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Classic Trump supporter retort. And your proof is? There's a video of it, the guy says he's for Trump and continues to say he's for Trump. So, where's your evidence that he's not for Trump? Without linking to Brietbart, Alex Jones, etc.
Click to expand...



^^^ Classic brainwashed Prog Sore LoserXer ^^^^


----------



## saveliberty

Mr. Culpepper said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong all day, every day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, prove that it's by the Democrat party or that it's even split in the middle.
> 
> Here's their site, who everyone who even goes there can see an obvious leaning:
> 
> Tea Party - Join the Movement. Support the Tea Party.
Click to expand...


They split up the Republicans moron.  Don't let reality smack you that hard all the time.


----------



## Mr. Culpepper

Disir said:


> Actual problems at hand. That's an interesting statement.  What are the actual problems at hand?



The 1% who'd rather have you hating 'the other' than them. The inequality gap is rising and guess who's at the top? Guess who lives among those at the top?


----------



## Mr. Culpepper

saveliberty said:


> They split up the Republicans moron.  Don't let reality smack you that hard all the time.



They are still of the Republicans. They just split up the Republicans. As said, give any proof that even half of their members are Democrats.


----------



## flacaltenn

*Hey Folks !!!! 

This has gone WAY beyond the friendly meet and greet in Announcements. I MAY copy off the last few pages and start a new thread in Politics with those posts. Or not.  depending on how "compliant" they are. 
*
*This discussion is fine. Just not in "Announcements" please.. *


----------

